# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Best Graphics Card? (under $200)

## pqs

I'm working on building a new gaming PC on a budget.

I cant afford to spend more than *£130* (or about *$200*)

Main game I'm worried about is *Guild Wars 2* as I really want to experience the massive *WvW pvp fights* with crazy sh*t flying everywhere.
I don't care about small graphical differences such as anti-alising and will turn them off if it means even +5fps in big fights with many players.

I'm down to these two cards:

*Radeon HD 7850 dual-x
*SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY Radeon HD 7850 Dual-X - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-Express 3.0 (11200-16-21G) - WAE+

*GTX 650 2gb* (brands price vary by up to £10 msi, zotac, palit, evga, gainward, gigabyte)
2GB MSI GTX 650 OC, 28nm, PCIe 3.0 (x16), 5000MHz GDDR5, GPU 1071MHz, Cores 384, | eBay

Thanks in advance for your input!

----------


## Smoogels

The AMD is better in almost all areas.

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

----------


## pqs

> The AMD is better in almost all areas.
> 
> AnandTech - Bench - GPU12


Yes but it's not a fair comparison. The AMD you linked is 2gb compared to the 1gb GTX 650 version.

I'm suggesting the other way round; a 1gb (dual-x) 7850 vs a 2gb gtx 650.

----------


## Smoogels

> Yes but it's not a fair comparison. The AMD you linked is 2gb compared to the 1gb GTX 650 version.
> 
> I'm suggesting the other way round; a 1gb (dual-x) 7850 vs a 2gb gtx 650.


Most games don't use 1GB... Far Cry 3 uses like 800MB. Things like Crysis 3 and Battlefield 3 use like 1.2-1.6GB.

I very much doubt Guild Wars 2 would use a whole 1GB =/ You would see better performance with the 7850 in most games.

----------


## pqs

> Most games don't use 1GB... Far Cry 3 uses like 800MB. Things like Crysis 3 and Battlefield 3 use like 1.2-1.6GB.
> 
> I very much doubt Guild Wars 2 would use a whole 1GB =/ You would see better performance with the 7850 in most games.


What about in big siege fights where you can have 50-100 or more people all casting spells in one spot?

----------


## Smoogels

> What about in big siege fights where you can have 50-100 or more people all casting spells in one spot?


Still doubt it. A MMORPG is not likely to take up huge amounts of graphics RAM since a lot of the people playing will be on 1GB and/or low end cards.

----------


## nazgul111

> I'm working on building a new gaming PC on a budget.
> 
> I cant afford to spend more than *£130* (or about *$200*)
> 
> Main game I'm worried about is *Guild Wars 2* as I really want to experience the massive *WvW pvp fights* with crazy sh*t flying everywhere.
> I don't care about small graphical differences such as anti-alising and will turn them off if it means even +5fps in big fights with many players.
> 
> I'm down to these two cards:
> 
> ...


it is very unlikely for you atm to see the battles of more than 10-30 ppl in gw2, last i played WvWvW was empty and my character is on so called High Pop server so yeah i would say if gw2 is the only game you are after buy something cheaper :Wink: 




> Still doubt it. A MMORPG is not likely to take up huge amounts of graphics RAM since a lot of the people playing will be on 1GB and/or low end cards.


And yeah just as you say i suppose, i played on 20-25 fps with 9800GT when gw2 came out and battles were huge back then :Wink:

----------


## pqs

Ok thanks guys. Guess I'm going with the GTX 650 so its somewhat future proof.

2GB MSI GTX 650 OC, 28nm, PCIe 3.0 (x16), 5000MHz GDDR5, GPU 1071MHz, Cores 384, | eBay

MSI isn't a bad brand right?

----------


## Smoogels

> Ok thanks guys. Guess I'm going with the GTX 650 so its somewhat future proof.
> 
> 2GB MSI GTX 650 OC, 28nm, PCIe 3.0 (x16), 5000MHz GDDR5, GPU 1071MHz, Cores 384, | eBay
> 
> MSI isn't a bad brand right?


The 7850 is more future proof than the 650... You would benefit from the faster 7850.

----------


## Miethvnl

nice one"D

----------


## waltsmith89

Either the GTX 650 Ti Boost or GTX 660 are going to go for under $200 and will definitely perform better in WoW and Bioshock. I would definitely go with the GTX 660 as they come with a free copy of Metro Last Light, whereas the GTX 650 Ti Boost does not.

----------


## BigJesusMordino

Definitely nVidia man. They are much better in real life use, do not solely trust the tests!

----------


## Zathan

Honestly if you want the best performance per dollar, try to look on classified online. Craigslist, etc..
You can score some good stuff for cheap

----------

